# Training for 14week Golden girl



## roehoe2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,
My Golden pup will begin having some Puppy training next week. These sessions will teach her to properly:

Walk on a leash
Sit
Sit and stay
Come

What other things should I strive for her to learn (down the road) once she has these down pat?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for more opinions


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

drop (drop whatever's in their mouth), leave (ignore something and leave it alone) and down (lay down) are also very useful. Also off (get off the couch, a person, etc - "4 on the floor")


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi i have trained my dogs on my own without help from obedience clubs with success. Einstein my 9 year was my first dog i trained him i was 14 years old at the time. The first thing i taught Einstein was sit then drop then stay and come, I got him when he was 6 weeks old by time he was 10 weeks old he had all of them down, so i began leash training which only took him a week to learn that. I then moved on to proper recall for off lead training which needed him to know the command wait & ignore. All this has paid off Einstein is now very obedient if i let him off lead he will only run up ahead 10feet then stops and waits for me. Also the ignore command has come in handy if i see another dog that doesn't look to friendly when his on lead i say ignore and he walks past it without looking at it. Einstein also knows how to cross a road with me beside him at all times, This command i gave look both ways which he does. When its safe to cross i give them command ok cross, This has taught him if theres cars coming do not cross but if no cars safe to cross. This is just a precaution if he ever got out of the yard he will hopefully remeber the training and use it. I find goldens to be one of the smartesr,willing to please breeds out there. 

Shelley is only 15 weeks old and is already sdoing the sit,drop,stay & come and i've only had her for 6 days. I'm hoping to train her like i did Einstein and have a well mannered good natured dog.


----------



## kirst1 (May 30, 2008)

Hiya

I taught my 2 the same as yours, but also to leave (handy if anything is in their mouths that shouldnt be!!) and fetch.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

drop, leave, and a very strong recall are important -- and making she she still responds as well to all the commands in strange locations and with distractions. Also, making sure she is well socialized.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> I'm hoping to train her like i did Einstein and have a well mannered good natured dog.


I would have thought that after Einstein you would have figured out that dog training is all relative. 

Couldn't resist.

Maybe I'll name my next dog Hawking. If he turns out to be really stupid (like I hope) then I'll just tell people that he just likes big birds.

But seriously, sounds like you're doing a pretty good job already. Beyond the basics already mentioned, most of the others would be specific to your dog and her environment.

Shelley's a good name. Curie would have worked too.

best
Allen


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> I then moved on to proper recall for off lead training which needed him to know the command wait & ignore. All this has paid off Einstein is now very obedient if i let him off lead he will only run up ahead 10feet then stops and waits for me. Also the ignore command has come in handy if i see another dog that doesn't look to friendly when his on lead i say ignore and he walks past it without looking at it.


 
How do you train the puppy to walk/wait with you off leash?..if you don't mind explaining.. 

Also, how do you train the "ignore" command? That seems like it'll be handy..

Thanks in advance


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Turbo22 said:


> How do you train the puppy to walk/wait with you off leash?..if you don't mind explaining..
> 
> Also, how do you train the "ignore" command? That seems like it'll be handy..
> 
> Thanks in advance


all i did is when Einstein got to the point i didn't want him going any further which is about 10-20ft in front i would call him back to me, I never use food as rewards i use praise and pats. Then once he knew that he could go only so far i'll say wait and he would stand there or return back to me. It didn't take long for him to learn this. If he miss behaved and didn't do what was asked of him he got put back on lead for 10 minutes. Remeber if he does the right thing reward him/her for it be it a treat or a pat. 

The ignore command was pretty easy to teach start teaching him/her on lead first. When you walk past someone or a dog put your hand infront of his face and say ignore continue to walk while saying ignore if his listening reward him if his not put him in sit position look at him and say ignore then continue to walk. If he still trys to pull towards the people or dogs give his lead a bit of a tug so it gives him a bit of a jolt, Then say ignore while putting your hand infront of his face. Once he has the ignore command down you may not need to use the hand. Remeber to reward good behaver only if you allow him to get away with it once or twice he will think its ok.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

On top of the basics sit, stay, down, stand, heel, long stays, come, go hurry up, and wait, my critters know some funny commands: Whisper/Speak, Crawl, Find, Family(for stick around, but you dont have to heel), high five, play dead (useful for nail trimming), and NO GROSS(for drop that disgusting xyz immediately), a casa (for get in the car), and Bath(for get in the tub).


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

GoldenOwner12: Thanks for explaining~ I'll try your techniques and see how Turbo does.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 14 week old too. I recently taught him to "wait" when I'm feeding him, which has been really nice. Before, he would attack the food bowl before I could even get it to the floor. I've used the command when we go out the door as well. 

I'm now working on "leave it".

He can come, sit, down, stand, wait, off, potty, give, no bite, & kennel up. I'm sure there's one or two I'm forgetting, but those I use a lot. 

I'm learning from this thread too.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> drop (drop whatever's in their mouth), leave (ignore something and leave it alone) and down (lay down) are also very useful. Also off (get off the couch, a person, etc - "4 on the floor")


These are all great commands to teach as well. I am also going to add 'wait' to the list. I use wait for all meals, before jumping out of the car, crossing specific barriers, etc.
I would also practice commands in different areas such as on walks, front yard, etc. Any place with distractions.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I always feel nervous everytime I read posts that discuss training their young pups off leash. I always pray that this is being done in a confined area away from all roads. I understand how much your pup adores and listens to you but you have no idea how it will react in a new situation. In the woods they may very well see something and take off chasing it, losing all focus on you. Same can happen in an open front yard, a quiet side street or anywhere. 
The times and places for your adult dogs to be off leash are very limited and for a puppy they should be even far less.


----------

